

OneRNG – an open source entropy generator - ipsin
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/moonbaseotago/onerng-an-open-source-entropy-generator

======
Taniwha
This showed up here a couple of months ago, before the kickstarter was ready
to run, we started up yesterday, now the campaign is live and all the sources
have been published on GitHub - feel free to ask questions

